# KG's Nano Set Up



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

So i thought i would share some pics of my set up. A lot of it is DIY. I basically made this from old tanks sitting around. I still have a 60 gallon drilled cube sitting in the garage, it will eventually replace the 20 gallon. The cube was drilled awhile back, even though ppl say you cant. My set up is about a 3 weeks old.

My 20 gallon currently just has a green goniopora(which i am trying to sell ) and a green apple monti. The only fish in there is a 6 line wrasse. i dont really know what i want to do with this tank as of yet. but it will have a big frag rack in it mostly for softies and LPS. It is lit with six 24W 24" T5's, a DIY contructed in 15 mins. I used Sunblaster single T5 strips

My cube is a JBJ 12 Gallon. It is my favorite tank I have ever owned. Originally this was supposed to be a frag tank but I decided to go the nano route since I have never done it this small before. I cannot be happier with the results even though it is so new.

I have over 20 kinds of poylps, green nepthia, blue eyed girl Lithophyllon, acans, ricordia and much more. I have a yellow line neon goby and a Tiger Goby, both tank bred. It is lit by 24 3W CREE LEDs. This was also a DIY kit from Rapid LED.com. The centre piece came from Flavio from Advanced Reef Aquatics and will eventually be covered in all kinds of zoas and palys.

In the 25 gallon sump I have about 75 pounds of rock (just over 100 in the entire system). there is no baffles and just a Vertex IN 100 skimmer. My return pump is a Quite One 4000. The return is split with a ball valve on the cube. When I am feeding all my coral i can completely shut off all flow so all the food gets eaten.

FUTURE PLANS: i am currently having a 40 gallon breeder being made as a proper sump for my system. It will have baffles and I will post pics ASAP. It will go Skimmer / Fuge / Return. It will hold my live rock more neatly and will have overall better flow.

Sorry for the ramble but here are the pics!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice pics. That's a sweet plate coral.  

BTW how long have you had the Goniopora for? Also do you feed it?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank u. I will post pics when the plate is actually open. Its blue and red with green tentacles. The gonipora I have has since a small frag. I feed all my corals a wide variety of food. It has always been thriving for me


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

here are some of the inhabitants. i also have a peppermint and a harlequin shrimp in there as well

awesome porcelain crab. coolest colors and pattern i have ever seen








yellow stripe neon


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice crab. Do you have to feed it?

J


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Nice crab. Do you have to feed it?
> 
> J


it feeds indirectly off of all the stuff i feed my corals. Its a filter feeder


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

my feather duster


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

updated pics!

































thats my pressure fight frag rack in my 20 gallon








nepthea frags


----------

